
Why Marco Rubio Needs To Know That The Earth Is Billions Of Years Old - rpledge
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/11/19/why-marco-rubio-needs-to-know-that-the-earth-is-billions-of-years-old/
======
angdis
The argument on the Forbes article is like something the character Sheldon
would say on the "Big Bang Theory" sitcom. Ineffectual and pointless as far as
convincing anybody.

I think the reality is that Rubio either doesn't believe his own words or
simply doesn't care what the truth actually is in this matter. His words are
just a position designed to appease to "the base" voters of the GOP.

